# KHV



## chromis (1. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab's zwar gerade bei den Fischen schon erwähnt, halte es aber für so wichtig, dass ich hier den link auch nochmal setze:
http://www.aquaristikimdetail.de/wbb-3/index.php?page=Thread&postID=260045#post260045


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: KHV*

Das ist ja eine ganz üble Geschichte, aber es musste ja mal so kommen. Wie ich ja feststellen musste halten selbst einige User hier im Forum KHV für einen Schnupfen und kaufen munter drauf los, egal woher. Aber sowas will ja keiner hören.

Ich finde gerade den Thread nicht wieder, mist


----------



## Annett (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: KHV*

Hi,

Uwe meint sicherlich diesen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15453/?q=KHV

Aber es bringt nix - jeder muss selbst für sich entscheiden, was für ein Risiko er eingehen möchte. Nur, ob es jeder richtig einschätzen kann, das bezweifle ich ein wenig. 
Trotzdem halte ich mich seither aus diesen Diskussionen raus. 

EDIT:
Töten die Kläranlagen eigentlich solche Viren zuverlässig ab?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: KHV*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Töten die Kläranlagen eigentlich solche Viren zuverlässig ab?



Ja Annett, ohne Wirt ist der KHV-Virus nur einige Tage lebensfähig. 

Die LAVES hat mich dazu angehalten mein verseuchtes Teichwasser in die Kanalisation zu leiten.

Den Link meine ich Annett, Danke

Edit: LAVES ist das hier

www.laves.niedersachsen.de


----------



## sister_in_act (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: KHV*

ich war gestern beim koi- und teichservice meines vertrauens verschiedenes einkaufen.
er hat mir ebenfalls von einem  kunden erzählt, der sich einen israel-koi dazugekauft hat irgendwo.wohlgemerkt nicht bei ihm-er führt nur japankoi!

der händler hat ihm wohl gesagt es gäbe keine probleme, sie seien alle *hochgeheizt*
jetzt mußte er seinen gesamten bestand keulen....

von viren ausgelöste krankheiten nehmen immer stärker zu und sind nahezu nicht behandelbar,- sowohl beim mensch auch als bei  tieren.

antibiotika wirkt NICHT bei viren, wie oft fälschlicherweise angenommen wird.es verhindert höchstens eine sich aufpfropfende bakterielle zusatzerkrankung, die durch die allgemeine schwächung des immunsystems auftritt, bzw auftreten kann.



> Ja Annett, ohne Wirt ist der KHV-Virus nur einige Tage lebensfähig



und wer alles kommt als wirt  und damit auch als überträger in frage?


gruß ulla


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: KHV*

Hallo Ulla,
diese Frage ist nicht eindeutig geklärt. Geklärt ist aber das es im Labor erst einmal geklappt hat, KHV von einem __ Goldfisch auf einen Koi/Karpfen zu übertragen. Aber das Risiko bleibt natürlich.


----------



## chromis (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: KHV*

Hier noch der direkte link nach Hessen:
http://www.hmulv.hessen.de/irj/HMUL....htm&uid=4e630711-8ff1-2701-be59-263b5005ae75


----------



## sister_in_act (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: KHV*

ich fragte nur deshalb, weil sich viren auch verändern,  können. bin da auch nicht soo firm drin.
dachte mehr an __ frösche etc, die dann eventuell auch befallen werden könnten.weiterhin ggf an tiere, die  kranke  tiere fressen usw. 
wäre ja ein schreckenszenario ohne ende...

gruß ulla


----------



## toschbaer (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: KHV*

Hallo,
so wie Ihr denke ich auch Ulla,Uwe und andere!!!!
Natürlich kommt nicht alles Schlimme und Böse aus den USA.
Manche Leute sind mit der Umwelt einfach rücksichtslos (gehen über Leichen); manchmal auch aus Unbedachtheit (Unwissenheit); bzw. alles ist "schei...egal".
Doch auch die Aufklärung durch staatl. Stellen wird ja bekanntlich entweder gar nicht gewünscht, oder wenn, dann viel zu langsam betrieben.
Was meint Ihr wie viele Menschen es gibt (selbst Teichbesitzer), die etwas vom KHV gehört haben ??? ( Ich denke nicht mal 10 %) 
Somit wird es immer wieder zu einem SUPERGAU kommen; nicht nur im Garten!!!
Ihr wisst auch, dass es viele erschreckende Beispiele gibt, wie z.B.:

Rauchen - lange Zeit war es Mode; da galt die Frage: "Macht es wirklich krank?"; nun ist auch die Regierung davon überzeugt und meint Schluß endlich, es müsste sanktioniert werden..!! (Da sind die Raucher nicht mehr mündig!) Dabei verdient der Staat ja immer noch gern an den "Unverbesserlichen"..!hmm   (Ähnlich lässt es sich auf den Alkoholkonsum übertragen..)   

Genmanipulierte Nahrung...; die ersten Krankheitsbilder gibt es schon, aber bevor die Industrie es zugibt..!!

Aids = kann bei uns nicht vorkommen!! oder????   (20.000 täglich)

Contergan= erst nach ewigen gerichtlichen Verhandlungen von der Firma nur mit Mühe anerkannt...

u
s
w

Schön ist es, dass wir alle noch ruhig bleiben und immer ja zu dem sagen, was die "Oberen" versuchen uns zu vermitteln !! 
Die Entmündigung geht weiter; Angst machen möchte ich nicht - aber kritisch hinterfragen halte ich für wichtig; egal in welchen Bereichen.
Außerdem frage ich mich, wo sind die Idealisten geblieben (die es z.B. noch beim Demonstrieren gegen die AKW's gab!) ???
Nur noch wenige setzen sich vehement für das Allgemeinwohl ein - bei vielen scheint das Denken beim eigenen Portemonnaie aufzuhören...!

LG,
Friedhelm


----------



## sister_in_act (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: KHV*



> Was meint Ihr wie viele Menschen es gibt (selbst Teichbesitzer), die etwas vom KHV gehört haben ??? ( Ich denke nicht mal 10 %)



wer sollte denn darüber informieren deiner meinung nach?
doch sicherlich erstmal die leute, die fische, insbesondere koi verkaufen, oder?

aber was ist denn die realität??
koi werden bedenkenlos auch an leute verkauft, deren teichvolumen dem inhalt einer badewanne gleicht.
und glaubst du solche händler machen sich  die mühe über das tier als solches  zu informieren??
haltung,wasserbedingungen, krankheiten?
mein teich-und koihändler macht es regelmäßig zB.da werden alle kunden informiert , auch über die vortragsinhalte.


die andere seite sind die menschen, die sich in unwissenheit einen teich anlegen weil wasser im garten so nett ist.nehme mich da garnicht aus, wenn ich jahre zurückdenke!!
meine ersten koi habe ich gekauft weil sie wunderschön in form und farbe waren--ohne jede kenntnis und damals ohne i-net. niemand hat mich beim kauf gefragt ob ich die grundbedürfnisse dieser fische überhaupt befriedigen kann! und ich  in unwissenheit dachte fisch ist fisch, braucht sauberes wasser, pflanzen, futter.
krankheiten habe ich in einem heftchen über goldfische nachgelesen, bebildert.von KHV stand nirgends was, auch nicht im koiheftchen, was ich mir dann auch anschaffte.
vielleicht war es auch damals noch kein thema...
heute ist es eins.

letztendlich wäre es im grunde pflicht  sich bei der anschaffung eines tieres erst vollständig zu informieren.
aber wo hunde und katzen heutzutage bedenkenlos auf parkplätzen verhökert werden macht sich um einen fisch nicht wirklich jemand einen kopf.

gruß ulla


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: KHV*

Man sollte sich im klaren sein, dass Kois, wie Hunde, Katzen usw. auch, einfach nur eine Ware sind. Und viele die sie verkaufen scheren sich einen Dreck wohin sie kommen, ob sie Gesund usw. Das ist halt Business.
Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, dazu zähle ich i.d.R die seriösen Koi-Händler, dort wo ich leider die Seuche bekommen habe.

Angst machen mir die Privatimporteure, mal eben nach Japan jetten, Koi einpacken und die dann ohne jegliche Quarantäne verschachern. 

Und Friedhelm, 10% sind eine utopische Zahl, ich denke eher an 1-2%


----------



## sister_in_act (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: KHV*

jeder hinz und kunz kann ohne nachweis einer mindestahnung tiere jeglicher art verhökern.
allein der begriff *WARE* regt mich auf!!
und wenn ich daran denke, daß in jedem kaufhaus, jedem kleinen zooladen kois verramscht werden braucht man sich denn auch nicht wundern.

und um ehrlich zu sein:
der koihandel boomt seit ein paar jahren extrem.und im selben  rahmen läuft es dann mit der zucht ab.
es geht ums dicke geld, meistens egal um welchen preis in bezug auf die tiere gesehn.
fakt ist aber , daß in allen großen zuchtbetrieben  die gefahr einer seuchenausbreitung allgegenwärtig ist . beispiele gibts und gabs ja genug in den letzten jahren.
wundern sollte einen  eigentlich insofern die entwicklung nicht...

gruß ulla


----------

